# Bovine ID Imminent



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Due to the BSE case in California, the USDA puts Bovine ID Tracking on fast track.

Regards, Mike

USDA's Animal ID Proposal Put on Fast Track


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

After the last time they got big push back against it they have been laying in wait for the right time...I never did fill out the voluntary form last time. Sooner or later the govment has to have there regulatory fingers in all aspects of our lives. Martin


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I am not saying that it is going to be a fun journey you you folks, but there is some light at the end of the tunell. With the tracability that you get with the RFID tags, and your farm's PIN (premisis identification number), the rest of your country and all others that do trade with you can be asured that you can find the problem and deal with it immediately. This will allow you to continue trading with oher nations...or at least that was the line that they gave us years ago when it came to Canada. And after all of that some other country will bring out laws like COOL and cost you more money. It's not a laughing matter, but tougher times are ahead for sure. Good luck.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

More rules to follow.Already have the farm number,and feedlot permit.And now they lowered requirment for manure applicator lisence to 400 hd it was 1000 hd.I'm permited for 399 hd so next time they lower that some more BS to follow.Or lower my permited numbers.


----------

